# Radio Comparison, and MIB2 Retrofit Info



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Behind the scenes, I've been playing with different radio systems for my Beetle, and have compiled some information that might be useful for folks down the line. So far, I've played with three versions of the RCD510, three different Chinese Android radios, and two different MIB2 headunits from 2016+ vehicles. 



 NAME  MODEL  CONNECTOR  WHY DID YOU BUY THAT?!?  PROs  CONs  RCD510  1K0035180AH  Quadlock  Came with car. Sold.  OEM, HD Radio, Fender  No GPS or RVC  RCD510  1K0035188H  Quadlock  Wanted RVC. Replaced w/Android. Sold.  OEM, HD Radio, Fender, RVC  No GPS  RCD510  1K0035188F  Quadlock  Cheap due to damaged screen. Repaired. Sold.  OEM, HD Radio, Fender, RVC  No GPS  Composition Media  5C0035200  MIB2 Quad  Found cheap. Wanted to experiment. Didn't work with non-MIB. Sold.  OEM, HD Radio, Fender, RVC, App Connect  Component Protection  Discover Media  5C0035684A  MIB2 Quad  Bought before knew about CP. For sale.  OEM, HD Radio, Fender, RVC, GPS, App Connect  Component Protection  Ownice C500 Quad  DGS7991F  Quadlock  Bought for previous Beetle. Sold.  OEM Appearance, RVC, Android 6.0.1, Play Store  Slow Start, Clunky BT, No HD Radio  Joying SOFIA 9" VW  JY-VL131N2  ISO>Quad  Very good Android unit. Wife wanted physical buttons. Sold.  OEM Appearance, RVC, Android 6.0.1, Play Store  Beta, Clunky BT, No HD Radio  Umecity VW 9" 2017  0011  ISO>Quad  Bought for testing. Will sell.  OEM Appearance, RVC, Android 6.0.1, Play Store, Compact  Clunky BT, Fender volume issues, No HD Radio, Messy cables, No Instructions  Dasaita 9" VW  V600  ISO>Quad  Best of Android units. Kept.  OEM Appearance, RVC, Android 6.0.1, Play Store, Fender support!!!  Crappy BT, No HD Radio  Universal (Alpine, Kenwood, etc)  --  ISO>Quad  --  HD Radio, App Connect, Proper BT  Messy cables, CANBUS, steering, Fender integration issues, Non OEM Appearance, Cost 

Now, since I'm looking for something with both HD Radio, and Navigation capability, that leaves me with either the RNS510 (shi**y and expensive), one of the MIB2 units (CP is shi**y), or an aftermarket Kenwood, or something. Since I was able to get the Composition media unit for cheap, I'll be experimenting with that one in the next post where I talk about retrofitting MIB2 to a 2015 Beetle.

Cheers!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

*Retrofitting MIB2 to a 2015 Beetle*

As mentioned earlier, in this post I'll be talking about my attempt to retrofit the VW OEM Composition Media radio, model 5C0035200, into my 2015 Beetle. Since this is more for curiosity and the fun of it, than anything I NEED, I won't be spending a ton of cash on this project. As such, I won't be purchasing any hardware patched units from Europe. I'm going to try to work through the system.

I've chosen the Composition Media due to the fact that it's plausible that everything on this unit can be legally activated on an older car. (Built in Nav can't be activated properly on non-MIB1/2 platforms, due to licensing weirdness, but this doesn't have nav.)

*Challenges when retrofitting MIB2 units: 
*
*Quadlock Connector:* The wiring of the MIB2 units has been updated to what I sometimes see referred to as an ISO3 connector, or MQB connector. This is pinned very differently from the older (ISO1) quadlock connector that's been used for years. I purchased a patch cable here: Adapter 40-pin to 52-pin QuadLock

*Component Protection:* For some reason, VW decided that their head units were so precious, that they should need to protect not only the units, but also the functionality from theft. In order to do this, each radio is paired to a particular car VIN, which is then entered in a database on the mothership with various functions listed as active, or inactive. If you mount the radio in a different car, Component Protection will see the changed VIN, and activate either immediately (for newer cars like mine), or in eight hours for older cars. 

*Once Component Protection is active:* You lose all media audio, and there is a message on the screen "COMPONENT PROTECTION IS ACTIVE" at all times. Component protection can be removed by the dealer though the use of a tool called ODIS. Once Component Protection is removed, however, all protected functionality is locked down until reactivated. Functionality can be reactivated through ODIS (Guided Fault Finder), and is activated based on your VIN.

*The Big Problem:* Only MIB1 and MIB2 enabled VINs are included in the online VIN database. If your car isn't in the database, any functionality that is tied to the VIN won't be active.​
*Which Functions are Tied to VIN?*

This is something I've been trying to discern, and while I'm only working on circumstantial evidence, it seems like *at least the following* are tied to VIN: 

 Navigation
 App Connect (License available through VW Germany?)
 Voice Commands
Since I have no real need for Nav, or Voice Commands, and App Connect can (in theory) be activated outside the VIN database, maybe this could work. ​
*So how do we fix it?*

Well, that is the question, isn't it. In the case of my car, since I am a 2015 without a MIB unit, I'm likely not in the database. What I've done so far:


STEPRESULTBROKEN BITS 1: Purchase a used Composition Media, and test on workbench with 12v, 5A power supply * Functional, CP Inactive * none  2: Installed in 2015 Beetle R-Line using harness adapter from eBay * Functional, CP now ACTIVE * everything  3: Take to Dealer for software update, and CP removal  Dealer unable to remove CP  Dead in water.  4: Deal with any needed VCDS changes  CANCELLED  --  5: Purchase App Connect License and have Dealer install in ODIS  CANCELLED  --  6a: Bounce recalcitrant non-functional waste of money off a wall... ONGOING  --  6b: Do a dance when it all finally works.  BAH HUMBUG  -- 

*Conclusion*

*Best case scenario:* I'll be able to activate 2016 head unit functionality, and access Android Auto and Mirrorlink in my 2015 car. 
*Acceptable case scenario:* If I can activate at least as much functionality as I had on the RCD510, I'll use this as my new backup OEM headunit.

And we have a winner:
*Worst case scenario:* I can't activate some needed functionality on my VIN, off to eBay it goes for someone with a MIB1/2 VIN to love, hug, and call George.​


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

Shame no one is responding, but I suspect it's because you're pioneering this alone. But a big thank you for experimenting and documenting it so others can learn. :thumbup:


----------



## lightflyer1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Just upgrading my 2015 Beetle tdi to the rns315. Radio unit came in yesterday and was $300 like brand new. Plug and play except for adding the gps antenna and backup cam. My Beetle is a basic version (leftover new 2015 from the dieselgate emissions scandal).


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

lightflyer1 said:


> Just upgrading my 2015 Beetle tdi to the rns315. Radio unit came in yesterday and was $300 like brand new. Plug and play except for adding the gps antenna and backup cam. My Beetle is a basic version (leftover new 2015 from the dieselgate emissions scandal).


The RNS315 is a decent unit, especially if you have some good HD Radio stations in your area. After all my testing, my recommendations for 2015 non-MIB cars, is one of the following: 

RNS315: Little expensive, but the only factory GPS with a sane price. HD Radio, Sirius support.
RCD510 (188F/H models): Fast, inexpensive, and easy to find. Sirius, and HD Radio support.
RCD330G (187A/B): Great unit if you don't need HD Radio, or your car didn't come with Bluetooth.
...or one of a select few Chinese Android radios. If you have baseline sound, either the Joying SOFIA units, or the Umecity 0011 9" work well, and are inexpensive (~$240). If you have Dynaudio or Fender, the only units I've found that work properly are the Ownice C500, and the Dasaita V600 PX5 models. I'm using the Dasaita V600 9" currrently, and it's been really good. Was an expensive unit ($330), but worth it for my needs.

Still a shame VW made the new 2016 units MIB only. They are really nice systems.


----------



## jaw174 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Rcd310*

My RCD510 died in my JSW TDI, and this was a cheap option: an 310 from China.


NAMEMODELCONNECTORWHY DID YOU BUY THAT?!?PROSCONSRCD3105ND035186QuadlockRCD510 died.cheap at $30. Just worked. Bluetooth 9w7/AUX/MFD/MFSWRadio tunes for EU, No Satelite Radio, No GPS or RVC


----------



## wvc918 (Jan 12, 2018)

*radio identification L56vw2*










I am new on this post and i have been looking for an identification of the model or numbers commonly used(like RCD510). I am looking for a radio swap so that I can have my SiriusXm radio. I'm no expert on VW and I don't pick up the car till January 20, 2018. I'm also wondering if a Chinese radio is the easiest way to go? Thanks Bert


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

*Great Research*

Thats an awesome research. Would you happen to know if the MIB2 ENTRY (NO NAVI or APP Connect) would be able to be activated on a NON MIB car? I have an MK5 and am only interested in the bluetooth/sd/usb functioanlity I'm currently Looking into these or possibly the RCN210.


----------



## evolintent (Jul 8, 2013)

OK been out of the VW world for a couple years and just picked my fiance up a 2017 beetle s left over. It have nothing too fancy in it I would like to upgrade radio at some point to something with atleast a bigger screen and Nav, plus i'm hoping to retain the factory back up cam. Am I right in thinking i already have the new MIB 2 unit just a cheap version? Would i just be able to buy a used unit off ebay and have the dealer or some one with Vag Com unlock it? or an i going to be stuck in the retro fit fun too since that car didnt some with all that? everything seemed much easier when i had my MK6 gti. I'm beginning to wonder if i just need to cut my losses and find a dash kit and wiring harness/ interface for steering wheel controls for the jenson i saved from her last car.


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm trying to put a DM2 (MIB2 PQ) radio on my baseline Amarok and i'm running into quite some issues and terrible lack of info and came across your post.
¿do you have any idea on the pinout of the new connector?, the Amarok does not have even the old quadlock but instead the old ISO connector.

so far i've successfully turned on the radio in the bench, but it turns off by itself after around 1 hr(i suspect because i don't have the ignition signal), buit i'm also worried about the 8hr component protection!.

¿will the CP kick off in the bench as well?, i'm not planning on connecting the canbus to the truck so it will work as if it where on the bench, but i still need to know where to connect the ignition and lighting wires.




Rottgrub said:


> As mentioned earlier, in this post I'll be talking about my attempt to retrofit the VW OEM Composition Media radio, model 5C0035200, into my 2015 Beetle. Since this is more for curiosity and the fun of it, than anything I NEED, I won't be spending a ton of cash on this project. As such, I won't be purchasing any hardware patched units from Europe. I'm going to try to work through the system.
> 
> I've chosen the Composition Media due to the fact that it's plausible that everything on this unit can be legally activated on an older car. (Built in Nav can't be activated properly on non-MIB1/2 platforms, due to licensing weirdness, but this doesn't have nav.)
> 
> ...


----------



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> ...or one of a select few Chinese Android radios. If you have baseline sound, either the Joying SOFIA units, or the Umecity 0011 9" work well, and are inexpensive (~$240). If you have Dynaudio or Fender, the only units I've found that work properly are the Ownice C500, and the Dasaita V600 PX5 models. I'm using the Dasaita V600 9" currrently, and it's been really good. Was an expensive unit ($330), but worth it for my needs.


I want to add my experience with the Eonon Android radios. This one here works great in my 2014 Beetle TDI with the Fender speaker system: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C8YT5ZS


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

cannondale0815 said:


> I want to add my experience with the Eonon Android radios. This one here works great in my 2014 Beetle TDI with the Fender speaker system: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C8YT5ZS


Thanks. Can you comment on:

1) FM radio reception
2) integration with steering wheel controls
3) boot time 
4) backup camera integration

appreciate it!


----------



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

toneman said:


> Thanks. Can you comment on:
> 
> 1) FM radio reception
> 2) integration with steering wheel controls
> ...


1) FM radio reception is reasonably solid. An adapter is included that allows connecting to the built-in factory antenna.
2) The steering wheel buttons on the left hand side of the steering wheel are supported. In particular: Phone button (when pressed it opens up a dialer app on the radio and presumably can also accept calls from the Bluetooth connected phone). Forward/backward buttons (for selecting next/previous radio stations or Spotify tracks). Volume buttons work. Also the microphone button, although the only function it performs is to mute or unmute the volume (I haven't managed to remap it to the Google Assistant yet).
3) It usually is in some sort of standby mode from which it pretty instantly resumes (I don't know if this uses the car battery). A cold boot (i.e. when completely disconnected from power) takes the normal Android boot time of perhaps 30 seconds. This device runs Android 8, which generally boots up pretty quick anyway.
4) I am using it with a rear emblem aftermarket backup camera and it works very well (connection is through RCA cable). The radio itself can add both static and dynamic guide lines. The latter take their queue from the steering wheel directly (trough canbus, presumably). However, the angle of the guidelines is a bit off, as the radio appears to assume that people usually use those license plate mounted aftermarket cameras, which sit lower to the ground. The one I am using is the static one for $99 from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33010680261.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.122b4c4dJuuOjl

Some issues:
I) There's a low amount of static background noise mixed into all audio output, no matter the source. This static background noise never gets louder with volume, it stays the same low-volume noise in the background, so I generally don't hear it, unless the engine is turned off.
II) Bluetooth phone calls in conjunction with my Pixel 3 Android phone are not of high fidelity. Not sure if this is an issue with this radio or a more general issue. Music through Bluetooth from the same phone sounds good, however.

I hope this helps!
-J


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

Very helpful - thank you!


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey all, I have a 2017 Beetle S with the MIB2 Entry level headunit. I just picked up my MIB STD2 PQ +/NAV unit today. It was pulled from a 2017 Passat. I know I need to upgrade the USB to the one that will allow CarPlay and the wiring, rather than my single USB that’s in the car. As well as have component protection removed and other features activated. I am hopeful that this can be done. Any advice would be appreciated. I’ve seen the ODIS program (On the company website) that I’ve seen on the thread here and wondered if it were to be downloaded if that could be used to lift CP. And then activate features, my main one being App Connect for Apple CarPlay. If I need to use the dealer, then maybe they will be willing to do this for me. And what all would they charge, or is it dealer specific? Thanks guys!


----------

